# Summer sausage seasoning



## dorkfish (Feb 24, 2017)

IMG_20170202_112112836.jpg



__ dorkfish
__ Feb 24, 2017





Hello all...What are your thoughts on summer sausage kits. What's good..What's bad any input is appreciated


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi there!

Most of your well known makers have good kits and the sausage supply companies have good SS seasonings and sell the casings.  

what did you use?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm not a big fan of High Mountain or Backwoods. 

Lots of people here use The Sausage Makers or Owens seasonings. 

If you use the search feature there's a hoard of recipes here.  Some member names to look for would be Nepas, Cougar76, Driedstick to name a few.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 25, 2017)

I used to do all my own mixes but when we went full time RV living space is an issue. Lots of great pre mixes out there but my go to now is Owens BBQ sausage mixes. Taste is great and customer service scoots everyone else off the top shelf. I have even used Owens for some dry cure salami, have to tweak it just a tad.

My new top 5 pre made mixes. (Your results may vary)

1. Owens Bbq

2. AC Legg

3. Townsend

4. Hi Country (Not to be confused with HM)

5. LEM

And a 5.5. PS Seasoning.


----------



## dorkfish (Feb 25, 2017)

What's 5.5 PS seasoning


----------



## dorkfish (Feb 25, 2017)

nepas said:


> I used to do all my own mixes but when we went full time RV living space is an issue. Lots of great pre mixes out there but my go to now is Owens BBQ sausage mixes. Taste is great and customer service scoots everyone else off the top shelf. I have even used Owens for some dry cure salami, have to tweak it just a tad.
> 
> My new top 5 pre made mixes. (Your results may vary)
> 
> ...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 25, 2017)

dorkfish said:


> What's 5.5 PS seasoning


Thats my one half selection after #5 on my list. 5.5......eh

Like a backup of #5


----------



## gary s (Feb 27, 2017)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum from a cloudy and overcast day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*         Gary*


----------



## dward51 (Feb 27, 2017)

nepas said:


> I used to do all my own mixes but when we went full time RV living space is an issue. Lots of great pre mixes out there but my go to now is Owens BBQ sausage mixes. Taste is great and customer service scoots everyone else off the top shelf. I have even used Owens for some dry cure salami, have to tweak it just a tad.
> 
> My new top 5 pre made mixes. (Your results may vary)
> 
> ...


I've used AC Legg, Hi Country, and LEM and of those would also rank them in the same order as Nepas.  The LEM and Hi Country seemed to be weak on flavor to me and I ended up "doctoring" them but was still not super happy with the flavor.  The last commercial mix I used was AC Leggs, which I did like, and I have some Ownes BBQ I recently bought but have not tried yet.  I am a huge fan of the AC Legg and Owens other mixes though.

Oh, and there is nothing wrong with mixing your own with fresh spices.  I do find that for the quality of the better mixes like Legg and Owens, it is so much more convienent to just buy them pre-mixed.   And don't be afraid to make smaller batches from a bag that is measured to make 12 or 25 pounds.  Just get a good set of scales and a calibration weight and do the math. I use a 500g digital scale with 0.01g resolution on the display.  Perfect for dividing up seasonings. I then vacuum pack the remainder to keep it fresh.  I fold over the seasoning bag and find I can use a small vacuum bag several times until it is too short to seal again.


----------

